# Nice white Waterlink works van.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Nice clean works van.. :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't see anything - I've gone blind!


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

ALL STAFF TRAING IS DONE "HANDS ON"  :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

pippin said:


> I can't see anything - I've gone blind!


 :lol: Me 'n' all :lol:

steve


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*clean van*

Hands up all of you that wear specks (so stopped in time :wink: )

Had a duty sergeant that shouted as he walked thro the door, first thing in the morning Hands off Cocks on Socks.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice one 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Fantastic :lol:

They are one of our Customers and having never seen them with their side door opened, never twigged how it would appear   

Made my day I can tell you


----------

